# Name Your City



## SayMyName

I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.

I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*

What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!


----------



## norwegen

Newcastle upon Tyne, home of my former in-laws. The Geordie dialects were so thick with some of them that I may as well not have been part of the family, anyway.

It's the home of Newcastle Brown Ale and the most hideous statue of an angel ever on display.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I've heard Stockholm is wonderful, but it seems ridiculously expensive. 

I've heard it's almost as bad as Norway.

I visited Oslo a few years ago, and managed to spend nearly 2 grand in a week. Pints of beer for $12, packs of cigarettes for $20. I don't know if I could live like that.


----------



## SayMyName

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've heard Stockholm is wonderful, but it seems ridiculously expensive.
> 
> I've heard it's almost as bad as Norway.
> 
> I visited Oslo a few years ago, and managed to spend nearly 2 grand in a week. Pints of beer for $12, packs of cigarettes for $20. I don't know if I could live like that.




It is expensive! Then, I got to looking at why I was still holding on to more money. In the end, not having the car and insurance, because you have public transportation here, the less amount paid in taxes (yes, I actually was surprised myself), national healthcare, and such, and realize that if you change the way you spend your money, it is actually cheaper, and the lifestyle so much finer. Thanks for chiming in on this subject! But you are right...Dammit! I love beer! So go to the pub for one...and that is it. Drink the rest at home after going to System Bloget the state liquor store, where the price for a good liter is as cheap as one 12 ounce in the states. Adapt, improvise, and overcome...and Stockholm was why I planted it here.


----------



## percysunshine

Ainsa Spain. Hey, I am a small town guy.


----------



## SayMyName

percysunshine said:


> Ainsa Spain. Hey, I am a small town guy.



Hmmm, you are baaad. I love Spain as well, but if I went back...goodness, the choices. I love Najera, along the pilgrim trail of the Camino de Santiago del Compestela. Then there is Burgos. Dammit! Why did you have to bring up Spain. *wink*


----------



## Bloodrock44

Vienna. I lived 5 years in Germany where my wife is from. We honeymooned in Vienna. The town was lit up at 3 in the morning like it was 3 in the afternoon. Always something to do. Now I understand why the composers, artists and writers hung out there.


----------



## Defiant1

I would have to be paid an enormous sum of money to visit Europe or any other country for that matter.


----------



## boedicca

There is Only One City:  Paris.

Je l'adore.


----------



## skye

Paree,  toujours Paree!


But I also like Prague  and Rome.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ripon, North Yorkshire.

Reasonably easy to get to; moderate cost, close to so many historic ruins, ancient sites. Good bus service.  Friendly people.  Lovely country walks.

Especially:  Visitor information - National Trust


----------



## Spiderman

Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?


----------



## High_Gravity

Nicosia Cyprus, I spent a week there in the Military and I fell in love with the Island, the food, the women, I would not mind retiring there if I could but I know it would cost me.


----------



## SayMyName

High_Gravity said:


> Nicosia Cyprus, I spent a week there in the Military and I fell in love with the Island, the food, the women, I would not mind retiring there if I could but I know it would cost me.



Cost you what...compared to your dream?


----------



## High_Gravity

SayMyName said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicosia Cyprus, I spent a week there in the Military and I fell in love with the Island, the food, the women, I would not mind retiring there if I could but I know it would cost me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost you what...compared to your dream?
Click to expand...


Cost me big bucks my friend lol, the cost of living is high there and so is the currency.


----------



## Mr Natural

Amsterdam, without a doubt.


----------



## skye

I also like Buenos Aires...... and some  little places in Mexico like Guanajuato and Taxco.


oops...not in Europe   ...but wonderful all the same


----------



## HenryBHough

skye said:


> I also like Buenos Aires...... and some  little places in Mexico like Guanajuato and Taxco.
> 
> 
> oops...not in Europe   ...but wonderful all the same




BA is a great city!  BUT - when you leave cash out all your local currency.  If you hold it for a later visit they will either have (once again) changed to a new currency or will have devalued the old one by 1,000%.  Yes, that was a comma and no, it was not a mistake.  Just history.


----------



## boedicca

Mr Clean said:


> Amsterdam, without a doubt.




Amsterdam is a fabulous city.


----------



## boedicca

skye said:


> Paree,  toujours Paree!
> 
> 
> But I also like Prague  and Rome.




I haven't made it to Prague...yet.  But Rome is wonderful - as is Florence!


----------



## SayMyName

Mr Clean said:


> Amsterdam, without a doubt.



Oh, yes. Amsterdam. *wink*


----------



## SayMyName

High_Gravity said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicosia Cyprus, I spent a week there in the Military and I fell in love with the Island, the food, the women, I would not mind retiring there if I could but I know it would cost me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost you what...compared to your dream?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cost me big bucks my friend lol, the cost of living is high there and so is the currency.
Click to expand...


Barkley's of England is partner with Bank of America. You keep your money in the states bank, and use your card without extra charges for cash in Cyprus. Do a house share...people there want cash. You get the joy of living in a nice place and just exchange hard currency which they want, although you might have to fight off the advances of older ladies. You know why...Ditch the car payment, which saves you money...just get a moped or scooter. Its sunny there! Go to school for a month and with a school like Oxford Seminars and get your teach English as Foreign Language certification. They will even help you with the resume and line you up with jobs. Lastly, have your SSN money planned for direct deposit to Bank of America in the states, then draw on it richly in Cyprus. But for you I am sure that is a way away. You seem pretty young...but forgive me if I have that wrong. I have some other ideas, but that should suffice for now. Just things I have learned from my own experience and other expats abroad. Oh, and take with you a passion. You're American...you're exotic in that extreme..and if you have a little business sense...selling even very much wanted American Major League baseball caps brings in a bundle. Live your dream. Be afraid...and love it!


----------



## High_Gravity

SayMyName said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost you what...compared to your dream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost me big bucks my friend lol, the cost of living is high there and so is the currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barkley's of England is partner with Bank of America. You keep your money in the states bank, and use your card without extra charges for cash in Cyprus. Do a house share...people there want cash. You get the joy of living in a nice place and just exchange hard currency which they want, although you might have to fight off the advances of older ladies. You know why...Ditch the car payment, which saves you money...just get a moped or scooter. Its sunny there! Go to school for a month and with a school like Oxford Seminars and get your teach English as Foreign Language certification. They will even help you with the resume and line you up with jobs. Lastly, have your SSN money planned for direct deposit to Bank of America in the states, then draw on it richly in Cyprus. But for you I am sure that is a way away. You seem pretty young...but forgive me if I have that wrong. I have some other ideas, but that should suffice for now. Just things I have learned from my own experience and other expats abroad. Oh, and take with you a passion. You're American...you're exotic in that extreme..and if you have a little business sense...selling even very much wanted American Major League baseball caps brings in a bundle. Live your dream. Be afraid...and love it!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah I am pretty young I am only 32 now, got a ways until retirement.


----------



## High_Gravity

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Unkotare

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've heard Stockholm is wonderful, but it seems ridiculously expensive.
> .




I've heard that if you go there they don't let you leave. At first you are frightened by this, but eventually you start to sympathize with the place, and some even fall in love. Weird.


----------



## 007

Spiderman said:


> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?



Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Stockholm is wonderful, but it seems ridiculously expensive.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've heard that if you go there they don't let you leave*..
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Natural

Spiderman said:


> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?




Because that's where the action is.


----------



## Toro

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



I was in Stockholm a few years ago.  I thought it was a great city.  We were having a meeting downtown in a three story complex.  The windows were open (it was late May), and right across the street, there was a park where we could hear families playing and dogs barking.  It certainly was more pleasant than meeting in the enclosed towers of New York.

My favourite cities in Europe are

Edinburgh
Paris
Rome
Dubrovnik

But the European city that will always have my heart is London.


----------



## hjmick

Bruges.


----------



## Toro

Yeah, Bruges is beautiful.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Toro said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Stockholm a few years ago.  I thought it was a great city.  We were having a meeting downtown in a three story complex.  The windows were open (it was late May), and right across the street, there was a park where we could hear families playing and dogs barking.  It certainly was more pleasant than meeting in the enclosed towers of New York.
> 
> My favourite cities in Europe are
> 
> Edinburgh
> Paris
> Rome
> Dubrovnik
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
Click to expand...


I don't live in a city and haven't for most of my life. I don't want to live in a city but yes, I love Paris, Brussels and London. We're going back to France for two or three weeks later this year and really looking forward to it. 

We plan to spend a few days in Paris and then head to the south of France. We'll take an apartment in Bergerac commune to tour the art caves and a wine tour, then north to Brussels to meet up with friends and then, 

 [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] 





> Bruges.



going to Bruges. I've never been there before. 

 [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION], any thoughts for me?


----------



## jillian

007 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
Click to expand...


no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools


----------



## jillian

oh&#8230; and of the places i've visited&#8230; i love paris&#8230; .everything about it.

istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.


----------



## Toro

Luddly Neddite said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Stockholm a few years ago.  I thought it was a great city.  We were having a meeting downtown in a three story complex.  The windows were open (it was late May), and right across the street, there was a park where we could hear families playing and dogs barking.  It certainly was more pleasant than meeting in the enclosed towers of New York.
> 
> My favourite cities in Europe are
> 
> Edinburgh
> Paris
> Rome
> Dubrovnik
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in a city and haven't for most of my life. I don't want to live in a city but yes, I love Paris, Brussels and London. We're going back to France for two or three weeks later this year and really looking forward to it.
> 
> We plan to spend a few days in Paris and then head to the south of France. We'll take an apartment in Bergerac commune to tour the art caves and a wine tour, then north to Brussels to meet up with friends and then,
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> going to Bruges. I've never been there before.
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION], any thoughts for me?
Click to expand...


Bruges is beautiful.  

Belgium is under-rated.  Great beer.  Great chocolate.  Great food.

Nay, outstanding beer.


----------



## Toro

jillian said:


> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.



I've never heard "Athens" and "wonderful" in a sentence before.  Unless it was "It was wonderful to get out of Athens!"

I love the Greek islands.


----------



## jillian

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard "Athens" and "wonderful" in a sentence before.  Unless it was "It was wonderful to get out of Athens!"
> 
> I love the Greek islands.
Click to expand...


i wasn't there long enough to not like it. 

and spent one of my birthdays looking at the parthenon from the restaurant on the top of the grande bretagne. athens was good to me. lol


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Toro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Stockholm a few years ago.  I thought it was a great city.  We were having a meeting downtown in a three story complex.  The windows were open (it was late May), and right across the street, there was a park where we could hear families playing and dogs barking.  It certainly was more pleasant than meeting in the enclosed towers of New York.
> 
> My favourite cities in Europe are
> 
> Edinburgh
> Paris
> Rome
> Dubrovnik
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in a city and haven't for most of my life. I don't want to live in a city but yes, I love Paris, Brussels and London. We're going back to France for two or three weeks later this year and really looking forward to it.
> 
> We plan to spend a few days in Paris and then head to the south of France. We'll take an apartment in Bergerac commune to tour the art caves and a wine tour, then north to Brussels to meet up with friends and then,
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> going to Bruges. I've never been there before.
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION], any thoughts for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruges is beautiful.
> 
> Belgium is under-rated.  Great beer.  Great chocolate.  Great food.
> 
> Nay, outstanding beer.
Click to expand...


Yes, loved it all and more. That's where I got my humongous ear infection and couldn't fly. We had no choice but to stay almost a week longer than we had planned. Once the meds took effect, I felt fine so we ate and drank and enjoyed our extra week. 

I'm looking forward to going back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jillian said:


> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.



The City of Lights.

I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought. 

It is special though. And the people were all wonderful. 

Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.


----------



## jillian

Luddly Neddite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Lights.
> 
> I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought.
> 
> It is special though. And the people were all wonderful.
> 
> Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.
Click to expand...


i had wanted to see paris since i was little. just always had an affinity for it. we got there via train from london got to the hotel across the street from the tuilleries and down the block from the louvre i was overwhelmed. and the people were so nice to us i was shocked.


----------



## High_Gravity

Any you guys been to Rio De Janeiro?


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.





You should go get it back. You might need that.


----------



## Peterf

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



Don't believe  everything he says!  I live near Uppsala Sweden and we provincials know that Stockholmers are stuck-up, arrogant and boastful.    A real theatre in every street?  No way.  Walk the streets at three in the morning?   Well yes -  if you avoid the high crime immigrant areas.    Restaurants?  Stockholm does not begin to compare with, say New York.    With some reluctance I will however admit that Stockholm is very beautiful.

Having acquired Swedish nationality I am an ex-expat and know whereof I speak.

My favourite European city?  Two less obvious choices: Valetta Malta and Reykjavik Iceland.


----------



## Peterf

jillian said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Lights.
> 
> I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought.
> 
> It is special though. And the people were all wonderful.
> 
> Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had wanted to see paris since i was little. just always had an affinity for it. we got there via train from london got to the hotel across the street from the tuilleries and down the block from the louvre i was overwhelmed. and the people were so nice to us i was shocked.
Click to expand...


I hope the nice Parisians mentioned that I was born there,  in the suburb of Levallois-Peret.  Lived there until I was four when the Wehrmacht chased me out.  Missed me by three days.   (I still don't quite understand what the Germans had against me.   Just a short time later the Luftwaffe was dropping bombs at me in London).


----------



## Peterf

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should go get it back. You might need that.
Click to expand...


Not possible: the great war-time London of my childhood is gone forever and so is the London of my youth in the 50s and 60s.   I've grown to almost hate the place.


----------



## Unkotare

Peterf said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should go get it back. You might need that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible: the great war-time London of my childhood is gone forever and so is the London of my youth in the 50s and 60s.   I've grown to almost hate the place.
Click to expand...



Well ok then.


----------



## hjmick

Luddly Neddite said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Stockholm a few years ago.  I thought it was a great city.  We were having a meeting downtown in a three story complex.  The windows were open (it was late May), and right across the street, there was a park where we could hear families playing and dogs barking.  It certainly was more pleasant than meeting in the enclosed towers of New York.
> 
> My favourite cities in Europe are
> 
> Edinburgh
> Paris
> Rome
> Dubrovnik
> 
> But the European city that will always have my heart is London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live in a city and haven't for most of my life. I don't want to live in a city but yes, I love Paris, Brussels and London. We're going back to France for two or three weeks later this year and really looking forward to it.
> 
> We plan to spend a few days in Paris and then head to the south of France. We'll take an apartment in Bergerac commune to tour the art caves and a wine tour, then north to Brussels to meet up with friends and then,
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> going to Bruges. I've never been there before.
> 
> [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION], any thoughts for me?
Click to expand...



Thoughts... Hmmm... Everything... Enjoy yourself. Truth is, you can't go wrong there. Well, maybe you can and we just got lucky...


----------



## Toro

jillian said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and of the places i've visited i love paris .everything about it.
> 
> istanbul, barcelona and london, tel aviv and athens are pretty wonderful, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Lights.
> 
> I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought.
> 
> It is special though. And the people were all wonderful.
> 
> Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i had wanted to see paris since i was little. just always had an affinity for it. we got there via train from london got to the hotel across the street from the tuilleries and down the block from the louvre i was overwhelmed. and the people were so nice to us i was shocked.
Click to expand...


The French as rude is over-blown.  They're no different than most people.  However, they are a more reserved and conservative society.  In America, people will just start talking to someone if they want something.  That's sometimes considered rude by the French.  So if you say something like "Excusez-moi monsieur, je ne parle pas français. Parlez-vous anglais?" most French will respond politely and helpfully.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Lights.
> 
> I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought.
> 
> It is special though. And the people were all wonderful.
> 
> Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had wanted to see paris since i was little. just always had an affinity for it. we got there via train from london got to the hotel across the street from the tuilleries and down the block from the louvre i was overwhelmed. and the people were so nice to us i was shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French as rude is over-blown.  They're no different than most people.  However, they are a more reserved and conservative society.  In America, people will just start talking to someone if they want something.  That's sometimes considered rude by the French.  So if you say something like "Excusez-moi monsieur, je ne parle pas français. Parlez-vous anglais?" most French will respond politely and helpfully.
Click to expand...


I tend to strike up conversations and, yes, that's what we found too. And, always very helpful. 

Looking for an ATM that showed on my phone but we just couldn't find, a young woman hairdresser came out of her shop to show us and actually apologized for her poor English. 

Her English was a hell of a lot better than my French!


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> They're no different than most people.






So you're saying they suck.


----------



## SayMyName

Peterf said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe  everything he says!  I live near Uppsala Sweden and we provincials know that Stockholmers are stuck-up, arrogant and boastful.    A real theatre in every street?  No way.  Walk the streets at three in the morning?   Well yes -  if you avoid the high crime immigrant areas.    Restaurants?  Stockholm does not begin to compare with, say New York.    With some reluctance I will however admit that Stockholm is very beautiful.
> 
> Having acquired Swedish nationality I am an ex-expat and know whereof I speak.
> 
> My favourite European city?  Two less obvious choices: Valetta Malta and Reykjavik Iceland.
Click to expand...


Notice that I said "main street," not every street has a live theatre.  But most are within walking distance swiftly. Also, you are right, Stockholm does not compare to New York. I was not comparing to New York, but if you wish, remember, there are not as many rats and roaches here. That is a big concern there, a long with the chemicals used to keep them under control. Something you have to keep in mind when you do compare. But, this is about Europe, and overall quality of living. As for people being stuck up, your admission at the end at not  being a Swedish native makes me wonder why you came here then in the first place. Why would anyone migrate to a country where the majority of people they do not like (most of the country lives in Stockholm and the surrounding area). People vote with their feet...you are here, or just up the road. As for the crime...there are no "migrant" neighborhoods per se in the downtown Stockholm area, and even those in the outlying areas are far safer there than in most cities in Europe, and just about every city in the US.

Don't get me wrong. I have some issues with a lot of the things and the way they are done here, but quality of life is not one of them. This is a great place to live. I selfishly don't want more people to move here, because I don't want it to lose what it has.

Goodness. It's a great city.


----------



## Peterf

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Lights.
> 
> I was skeptical the first time. Its just a city, I thought. What can be so special about it, I thought.
> 
> It is special though. And the people were all wonderful.
> 
> Okay, there was this one waiter but even he kinda came around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had wanted to see paris since i was little. just always had an affinity for it. we got there via train from london got to the hotel across the street from the tuilleries and down the block from the louvre i was overwhelmed. and the people were so nice to us i was shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French as rude is over-blown.  They're no different than most people.  However, they are a more reserved and conservative society.  In America, people will just start talking to someone if they want something.  That's sometimes considered rude by the French.  So if you say something like "Excusez-moi monsieur, je ne parle pas français. Parlez-vous anglais?" most French will respond politely and helpfully.
Click to expand...


True, particularly of the provincial French.    Want rude?  Go to New York City!   (But people in NY State are great in my experience).


----------



## Indofred

norwegen said:


> Newcastle upon Tyne, home of my former in-laws. The Geordie dialects were so thick with some of them that I may as well not have been part of the family, anyway.
> 
> It's the home of Newcastle Brown Ale and the most hideous statue of an angel ever on display.



Newcastle is a shit hole.
It's violent and every fucker talks with a daft accent.
Wai ey man - get fucked.

York is a wonderful city.
History, a nice uni where drinking 10 bottles of Newcastle brown in two hours isn't an entry requirement and lovely restaurants.
You can walk anywhere within the city walls and there aren't gangs of drunken demi Scottish people who you can't understand, puking before entering the next pub.


----------



## Peterf

SayMyName said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe  everything he says!  I live near Uppsala Sweden and we provincials know that Stockholmers are stuck-up, arrogant and boastful.    A real theatre in every street?  No way.  Walk the streets at three in the morning?   Well yes -  if you avoid the high crime immigrant areas.    Restaurants?  Stockholm does not begin to compare with, say New York.    With some reluctance I will however admit that Stockholm is very beautiful.
> 
> Having acquired Swedish nationality I am an ex-expat and know whereof I speak.
> 
> My favourite European city?  Two less obvious choices: Valetta Malta and Reykjavik Iceland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that I said "main street," not every street has a live theatre.  But most are within walking distance swiftly. Also, you are right, Stockholm does not compare to New York. I was not comparing to New York, but if you wish, remember, there are not as many rats and roaches here. That is a big concern there, a long with the chemicals used to keep them under control. Something you have to keep in mind when you do compare. But, this is about Europe, and overall quality of living. As for people being stuck up, your admission at the end at not  being a Swedish native makes me wonder why you came here then in the first place. Why would anyone migrate to a country where the majority of people they do not like (most of the country lives in Stockholm and the surrounding area). People vote with their feet...you are here, or just up the road. As for the crime...there are no "migrant" neighborhoods per se in the downtown Stockholm area, and even those in the outlying areas are far safer there than in most cities in Europe, and just about every city in the US.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have some issues with a lot of the things and the way they are done here, but quality of life is not one of them. This is a great place to live. I selfishly don't want more people to move here, because I don't want it to lose what it has.
> 
> Goodness. It's a great city.
Click to expand...


A valiant defence of your adopted home.   Stockholmarna skulle vara tacksam.   As a Swede I can be critical.  Most of what's wrong with Sweden boils down to conformism;  I'm doing my best to counter that.

Brush up on your demographics.   Most Swedes do NOT live in or around Stockholm - it's just that you ignore the rest of us and like to pretend we don't exist.


----------



## Gracie

I've never been to Europe. Y'all should post pics of your cities so those who are like me and haven't had the ability to leave the states, can ooh and aah at what you get/got to see every day! I know I would love to see some of the sights, via a message board.


----------



## SayMyName

Gracie said:


> I've never been to Europe. Y'all should post pics of your cities so those who are like me and haven't had the ability to leave the states, can ooh and aah at what you get/got to see every day! I know I would love to see some of the sights, via a message board.



A view of Stockholm harbor and the city center from my neighborhood of Sodermalm (the neigbhborhood of the fictional character Lizbeth Salander in the book  and movie of the same name, "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo").


----------



## Swagger

norwegen said:


> Newcastle upon Tyne, home of my former in-laws. The Geordie dialects were so thick with some of them that I may as well not have been part of the family, anyway.
> 
> It's the home of Newcastle Brown Ale and the most hideous statue of an angel ever on display.



Is that some sort of sick joke? Newcastle is a dump where toothless locals mate with stray dogs and the like. Seriously, if the UN wanted to find any traces of WMDs, then they should've sent E.U. culture ministers looking for them, because if they can find any traces of 'culture' in Newcastle (or anywhere else in the North-East of England), finding weapons of mass destruction in Iraq would be a walk in the park.

I'd rather spend two weeks visiting Chernobyl.


----------



## Swagger

jillian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
Click to expand...


Not to mention all the other qualities/attributes that don't fit with 007's bizarre insinuation that all urban dwellers are communists.


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> I'd rather spend two weeks visiting Chernobyl.



Stay longer than that. You deserve a nice, long vacation.


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> I've never been to Europe. Y'all should post pics of your cities so those who are like me and haven't had the ability to leave the states, can ooh and aah at what you get/got to see every day! I know I would love to see some of the sights, via a message board.



"Haven't had the ability"? 


Are you wanted by interpol or something?


----------



## gallantwarrior

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



I liked living and working in Munich for most of the reasons you cite.  I would go back to visit, maybe, but I will never live in another large city.
Now, I much prefer my location in Willow, AK.
Willow, Alaska (AK 99688) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news


----------



## Esmeralda

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



Sounds very nice, but I couldn't tolerate the weather.  I've lived in cold places and in warm sunny places and I know now I'll only be happy in a warm sunny place.  Currently I have my sights set on retiring to a medium size town in Southern France, a place where I've spent some time already. I like the atmosphere. The people are friendly. It isn't wholely spoiled by tourism.  Lots of other reasons, and I won't say the name as most international tourists don't know about it, and that's the way I want it to stay.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> I won't say the name as most international tourists don't know about it, and that's the way I want it to stay.







So, you think that if you so much as mention the name here the place will be overrun with foreign tourists? You may be overestimating the reach of this one thread.


----------



## Esmeralda

I also have a special Greek island I won't tell anyone about. I've traveled enough to know that finding a place that isn't overrun with tourists, especially international ones, those who are not natives to that region, is precious.  Taking no chances at all of spoiling that. Whatever you think about it, don't fking care.  You obviously have no special places or you would know where I'm coming from.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> I also have a special Greek island I won't tell anyone about.




That's just silly, juvenile, and reeks of self-importance.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> You obviously have no special places or you would know where I'm coming from.







I "obviously" know what a map is, and have no silly illusions of personal ownership regarding inhabited settlements around the world.


----------



## Esmeralda

Once again, if you had found places that are not well known and are rather glorious, you would not want to share them with the whole world. You have no idea where I am coming from.  Too bad for you.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Once again, if you had found places that are not well known and are rather glorious, you would not want to share them with the whole world. You have no idea where I am coming from.





Where you are "coming from" is entirely transparent, and it's just silly and presumptuous. You have absolutely 0% 'ownership' of these "places," and your playing Secret Squirrel on this one thread on this one site will have absolutely 0% effect on the world knowing about these places and traveling there if some choose. 

These "places" are not yours to share or hide. Get over yourself.


----------



## Esmeralda

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if you had found places that are not well known and are rather glorious, you would not want to share them with the whole world. You have no idea where I am coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you are "coming from" is entirely transparent, and it's just silly and presumptuous. You have absolutely 0% 'ownership' of these "places," and your playing Secret Squirrel on this one thread on this one site will have absolutely 0% effect on the world knowing about these places and traveling there if some choose.
> 
> These "places" are not yours to share or hide. Get over yourself.
Click to expand...


You are a troll and an asshole.   And worthy of only one thing: ignore.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if you had found places that are not well known and are rather glorious, you would not want to share them with the whole world. You have no idea where I am coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you are "coming from" is entirely transparent, and it's just silly and presumptuous. You have absolutely 0% 'ownership' of these "places," and your playing Secret Squirrel on this one thread on this one site will have absolutely 0% effect on the world knowing about these places and traveling there if some choose.
> 
> These "places" are not yours to share or hide. Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a troll and an asshole.   And worthy of only one thing: ignore.
Click to expand...




For pointing out your silly, juvenile attitude? Remember when I told you to get over yourself? This is why.


----------



## Unkotare

Look at the title of this thread. It says "NAME your city" not 'pretend you can hide a city which is not yours.'


----------



## Indofred

Easy one.
York is the finest city in the world.

An absolute must for any traveller.


----------



## MeBelle

Unkotare said:


> Look at the title of this thread. It says "NAME your city" not 'pretend you can hide a city which is not yours.'



I have lived/travelled in many cities/countries; North, South, East and West of the USA, including Europe and The Virgin Islands.

Difficult to 'name my city' since many places I have roamed are not really cities and each place I have been is unique. 

Places I have loved is another story which I'll expound on later.


----------



## SayMyName

Esmeralda said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very nice, but I couldn't tolerate the weather.  I've lived in cold places and in warm sunny places and I know now I'll only be happy in a warm sunny place.  Currently I have my sights set on retiring to a medium size town in Southern France, a place where I've spent some time already. I like the atmosphere. The people are friendly. It isn't wholely spoiled by tourism.  Lots of other reasons, and I won't say the name as most international tourists don't know about it, and that's the way I want it to stay.
Click to expand...


I can understand that. Looking back, now that I am in Shanghai working, were I to return to Europe one day, I wouldn't mind living in the large city of Burgos, Spain along the Camino de Santiago de Compestela pilgrimage route. Or, to go smaller, in Najera, along the same path. Northern Spain is beautiful. Goodness, in the end, there are so many places, and only one life. What is one to do?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Belgrade Serbia,


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> Easy one.
> York is the finest city in the world.
> 
> An absolute must for any traveller.


York in Yorkshire UK?

PS are you a train spotter?


----------



## Esmeralda

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



Stockholm sound very nice.  Someday I'll make it up there. But I couldn't live there because of the weather, must be in a sunny, warm location.


----------



## Unkotare

SayMyName said:


> now that I am in Shanghai working...





Have you ever been to Wuxi?


----------



## Toro

Indofred said:


> Easy one.
> York is the finest city in the world.
> 
> An absolute must for any traveller.



I was there last year. It's totally worth it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I like London.  If I was to live over there for any reason, I think I would enjoy living in London.  I don't find the food in the UK to be the best I've ever eaten but other than that I like everything else about the UK.  I've been to many other places in Europe and found something to like about the other cities I've been to over there but London stands out for me.


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy one.
> York is the finest city in the world.
> 
> An absolute must for any traveler.
> 
> 
> 
> York in Yorkshire UK?
> 
> PS are you a train spotter?
Click to expand...


York is a wonderful city.
Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Big Black Dog said:


> I like London.  If I was to live over there for any reason, I think I would enjoy living in London.  I don't find the food in the UK to be the best I've ever eaten but other than that I like everything else about the UK.  I've been to many other places in Europe and found something to like about the other cities I've been to over there but London stands out for me.



What?! You don't like mutton and boiled beef?


----------



## HenryBHough

Indofred said:


> Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
> The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.



I spend about 4 hours in the NRM each time I'm in York.  Also the Castle Museum - love the Victorian Street.  At The Minster, a half hour or so watching the stonemasons and then a visit to The Orb inside to see the latest progress on the stained glass.

Out of York, Yorkshire Air Museum to step back into the World War II era.  Also, if time permits. Ripon for a full day at Fountains Abbey.  I'll be up there for two weeks later this year - staying in Ripon and doing day trips to Coldstones Cut, Thirsk, Skipton, Richmond Castle, Middleham Castle and a few more.  Bus service out of Ripon is very good and lodgings are about 1/3 to 1/2 the price you pay in York.


----------



## SayMyName

Unkotare said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> now that I am in Shanghai working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Wuxi?
Click to expand...


Not yet, Unkotare. I have only been here 30 days as of tomorrow, and I am still getting my bearings in the city where I am at. So much to do here, and even more opportunity. I will look into this Wuxi, though. Is that the Penying spelling, by the way? Just want to know I am Googling the right place.

I did make one climb on May Day, since that is a holiday here. That was in the park at Tien Tai, in Zhejiang Province. I was expecting nothing special, but once getting there, I was amazed at the magnificence. It was harder than I was prepared for, and even more awe inspiring.


----------



## Indofred

HenryBHough said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
> The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend about 4 hours in the NRM each time I'm in York.  Also the Castle Museum - love the Victorian Street.  At The Minster, a half hour or so watching the stonemasons and then a visit to The Orb inside to see the latest progress on the stained glass.
> 
> Out of York, Yorkshire Air Museum to step back into the World War II era.  Also, if time permits. Ripon for a full day at Fountains Abbey.  I'll be up there for two weeks later this year - staying in Ripon and doing day trips to Coldstones Cut, Thirsk, Skipton, Richmond Castle, Middleham Castle and a few more.  Bus service out of Ripon is very good and lodgings are about 1/3 to 1/2 the price you pay in York.
Click to expand...


Try Malham, if you enjoy walking.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mal...5.9609j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Camping with morning walks at first light are best.


----------



## Unkotare

SayMyName said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> now that I am in Shanghai working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Wuxi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not yet, Unkotare. I have only been here 30 days as of tomorrow, and I am still getting my bearings in the city where I am at. So much to do here, and even more opportunity. I will look into this Wuxi, though. Is that the Penying spelling, by the way? Just want to know I am Googling the right place..
Click to expand...



Yes, that is the pinying.


----------



## bianco

Esmeralda said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stockholm sound very nice.  Someday I'll make it up there. But I couldn't live there because of the weather, must be in a sunny, warm location.
Click to expand...


Then it's Australia for you!  well outside or Florida, Arizona etc that is.

No real need for Americans to travel overseas to anywhere, America has it all.

Sun, sand, surf, snow, plains, mountains, forests, major theme parks, Hollywood etc etc etc.
Snow looks great, but it's so cold, and wet...and has to be shovelled off driveways etc.
Icy roads...bad news.


----------



## Toro

Stockholm's a nice city.

It's pretty weird walking around a city at 10pm with the sun still shining but nobody in the streets.


----------



## Ringel05

Helium......

And get together with Dejah Thoris.


----------



## SayMyName

Toro said:


> Stockholm's a nice city.
> 
> It's pretty weird walking around a city at 10pm with the sun still shining but nobody in the streets.



Try July. The entire month there is no true dark at all. You get up at three in the morning for a 6am run, and realize your mistake. It's three o'clock, and it looks like dawn.


----------



## bianco

Sydney today Sat...almost winter...cloudless blue skies, sunny, 25 degrees C, no wind.

Was the same weather all this past week, and forecast for all next week.
The autumn rains of some weeks ago have made everything green.
Full moon last night.

It's just lovely.


----------



## Skull Pilot

When I travel I think of a city, any city as something I have to pass through to get to the mountains, the valleys, the desert etc.

I have yet to spend any appreciable amount of my vacation time in a city and I don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy one.
> York is the finest city in the world.
> 
> An absolute must for any traveler.
> 
> 
> 
> York in Yorkshire UK?
> 
> PS are you a train spotter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> York is a wonderful city.
> Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
> The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.
Click to expand...

This is our local city, if you like York. The only drawback is its one of the most popular destinations for American tourists.
*https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...nDu6S7AbJ8IGYCQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=653*


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> York in Yorkshire UK?
> 
> PS are you a train spotter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> York is a wonderful city.
> Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
> The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is our local city, if you like York. The only drawback is its one of the most popular destinations for American tourists.
> *https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...nDu6S7AbJ8IGYCQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=653*
Click to expand...


I've had the great pleasure of visiting Chester many times over about 20 years.
There are so many cheap, but clean, guest houses within easy reach of the centre; probably the best Indian restaurant that side of the hills and the North Wales line to get you up and down the Welsh coast.
Sadly, the latter has died a death over time but there are still a few nice places.
Walking the walls is both interesting and relaxing.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> York is a wonderful city.
> Trains, other than a visit to the museum, hold little interest for me, save for the odd photo of people doing silly things on them.
> The railway museum is worth a visit, even for non anoraks.
> 
> 
> 
> This is our local city, if you like York. The only drawback is its one of the most popular destinations for American tourists.
> *https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...nDu6S7AbJ8IGYCQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=653*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had the great pleasure of visiting Chester many times over about 20 years.
> There are so many cheap, but clean, guest houses within easy reach of the centre; probably the best Indian restaurant that side of the hills and the North Wales line to get you up and down the Welsh coast.
> Sadly, the latter has died a death over time but there are still a few nice places.
> Walking the walls is both interesting and relaxing.
Click to expand...

Thank you, this is my second home, my wife comes from here.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ON7Aba1oCwBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=653


----------



## Indofred

I.P.Freely said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is our local city, if you like York. The only drawback is its one of the most popular destinations for American tourists.
> *https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...nDu6S7AbJ8IGYCQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=653*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the great pleasure of visiting Chester many times over about 20 years.
> There are so many cheap, but clean, guest houses within easy reach of the centre; probably the best Indian restaurant that side of the hills and the North Wales line to get you up and down the Welsh coast.
> Sadly, the latter has died a death over time but there are still a few nice places.
> Walking the walls is both interesting and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, this is my second home, my wife comes from here.
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ON7Aba1oCwBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=653
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure, iif I had the chance, that would be my first home.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Indofred said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the great pleasure of visiting Chester many times over about 20 years.
> There are so many cheap, but clean, guest houses within easy reach of the centre; probably the best Indian restaurant that side of the hills and the North Wales line to get you up and down the Welsh coast.
> Sadly, the latter has died a death over time but there are still a few nice places.
> Walking the walls is both interesting and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, this is my second home, my wife comes from here.
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ON7Aba1oCwBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=653
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure, iif I had the chance, that would be my first home.
Click to expand...

its great in the summer, but  winter is a nightmare


----------



## yazi

My city is one of the best city in the world mostly tourist come toward in my city to see the beauty of the world ALBERTA is my home town and its extra ordinary beautiful city...


----------



## Toro

Er, "Alberta" is neither a town nor a city.

We are on the back end of a trip to Italy, and I was totally blown away by Venice.

I think this is my favourite city in Europe.


----------



## Swagger

Toro said:


> Er, "Alberta" is neither a town nor a city.
> 
> We are on the back end of a trip to Italy, and I was totally blown away by Venice.
> 
> I think this is my favourite city in Europe.



I've been to Venice on several occasions. When I was working in Dubai some of the lads I went skiing with suggested we go to Venice instead of Amsterdam. Spent most of my time stoned on hash I bought off a black fella that was trying to sell me fake aftershave. Taken the missus there three times now.


----------



## Mertex

Honolulu, Hawaii.....romantic, breezy, perfect weather in January.....


----------



## Swagger

Good weed, too, apparently.


----------



## Pogo

Haven't seen enough European cities to judge -- I know Paris best, having lived there several months, but Dijon had its own particular charm.  I seemed to pass through there repeatedly and it was always nice to return.

And Galway for its music.  Didn't have enough time there.


----------



## Rocko

My favorite city is New York. After that Paris, then Rome.

The food and night life in Paris is amazing. The women in Rome are probably the most beautiful in the world IMO.


----------



## skye

I am liking Santiago lately,   Chile's capital.


----------



## Aktas

London was the best City i have ever visited/seen/been there !till now2016!


----------



## Militants

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!



1.Athen
2.Rome
3.Toronto
4.Helsinki
5.Istanbul
6.London
7.Washington
8.Mexico City
9.Los Angeles
10.Dallas

Top 10 best for me. 

Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.

Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.


----------



## Gracie

I've never really had the option to travel out of the USA, so my choices are limited. I think my favorite "city" is Lahaina, Maui.


----------



## Katzndogz

Kipper said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Athen
> 2.Rome
> 3.Toronto
> 4.Helsinki
> 5.Istanbul
> 6.London
> 7.Washington
> 8.Mexico City
> 9.Los Angeles
> 10.Dallas
> 
> Top 10 best for me.
> 
> Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.
> 
> Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.
Click to expand...

Los Angeles is on your list!!!  I cannot imagine anyone having Los Angeles on their list of ten best cities.  I live here and it is an absolutely awful place to be, much less live.   Los Angeles has nothing to recommend it, for anyone.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Athen
> 2.Rome
> 3.Toronto
> 4.Helsinki
> 5.Istanbul
> 6.London
> 7.Washington
> 8.Mexico City
> 9.Los Angeles
> 10.Dallas
> 
> Top 10 best for me.
> 
> Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.
> 
> Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Los Angeles is on your list!!!  I cannot imagine anyone having Los Angeles on their list of ten best cities.  I live here and it is an absolutely awful place to be, much less live.   Los Angeles has nothing to recommend it, for anyone.
Click to expand...

many outsiders think Disneyland is in LA....to many if its 50 miles from the LA city limits they say LA....and if its so awful,why the hell are you still there?...


----------



## Mertex

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Athen
> 2.Rome
> 3.Toronto
> 4.Helsinki
> 5.Istanbul
> 6.London
> 7.Washington
> 8.Mexico City
> 9.Los Angeles
> 10.Dallas
> 
> Top 10 best for me.
> 
> Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.
> 
> Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Los Angeles is on your list!!!  I cannot imagine anyone having Los Angeles on their list of ten best cities.  I live here and it is an absolutely awful place to be, much less live.   Los Angeles has nothing to recommend it, for anyone.
Click to expand...


Los Angeles has it all........what's not to like.....what's your favorite?   Aberdeen Mississippi?


----------



## Mertex

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Athen
> 2.Rome
> 3.Toronto
> 4.Helsinki
> 5.Istanbul
> 6.London
> 7.Washington
> 8.Mexico City
> 9.Los Angeles
> 10.Dallas
> 
> Top 10 best for me.
> 
> Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.
> 
> Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Los Angeles is on your list!!!  I cannot imagine anyone having Los Angeles on their list of ten best cities.  I live here and it is an absolutely awful place to be, much less live.   Los Angeles has nothing to recommend it, for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> many outsiders think Disneyland is in LA....to many if its 50 miles from the LA city limits they say LA....and if its so awful,why the hell are you still there?...
Click to expand...



That's because the cities are so big, they run together and you can't tell where one ends and another begins.....Disneyland is in Anaheim...I love LA....lots of things to do and see.


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
Click to expand...

And crime, pollution, traffic, lack of peace and quiet,


----------



## Mertex

Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And crime, pollution, traffic, lack of peace and quiet,
Click to expand...


Okay....so Podunk doesn't have any of that....but it doesn't have any of the other, also......


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mertex said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And crime, pollution, traffic, lack of peace and quiet,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay....so Podunk doesn't have any of that....but it doesn't have any of the other, also......
Click to expand...


Really how much time do you spend in museums or at the opera that it's worth living cheek to jowl in a city? 
I never lived in a city and always had a job


----------



## jillian

Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And crime, pollution, traffic, lack of peace and quiet,
Click to expand...


unless you happen to live someplace where they've fracked the land to death, pour chemicals into the water or have mass shootings.

i'll take the museums, theatres, educational systems, and the other things that city life provides.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mertex said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Athen
> 2.Rome
> 3.Toronto
> 4.Helsinki
> 5.Istanbul
> 6.London
> 7.Washington
> 8.Mexico City
> 9.Los Angeles
> 10.Dallas
> 
> Top 10 best for me.
> 
> Tokey is biggest today with over 37 million.
> 
> Then Mexico City and Sao Paulo with close to 30 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Los Angeles is on your list!!!  I cannot imagine anyone having Los Angeles on their list of ten best cities.  I live here and it is an absolutely awful place to be, much less live.   Los Angeles has nothing to recommend it, for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> many outsiders think Disneyland is in LA....to many if its 50 miles from the LA city limits they say LA....and if its so awful,why the hell are you still there?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the cities are so big, they run together and you can't tell where one ends and another begins.....Disneyland is in Anaheim...I love LA....lots of things to do and see.
Click to expand...

if you live here you know exactly where you are.....and a map will show you the same thing.....so you can tell....


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to live in a city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're collectivists. Individuality, privacy and freedom are things they don't put high on their list of wants or needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. its because there are jobs, culture, museums, theaters restaurants and schools
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And crime, pollution, traffic, lack of peace and quiet,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unless you happen to live someplace where they've fracked the land to death, pour chemicals into the water or have mass shootings.
> 
> i'll take the museums, theatres, educational systems, and the other things that city life provides.
Click to expand...


I'll take my small town school system over any big city public schools and I can still go to museums but I don't have to put up with the noise, crime and filth 24 7 365 for the few times a year I might want to go to a museum

And really there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube either way they're terrible


----------



## Mertex

Skull Pilot said:


> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible




Really?  Well that says a lot...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mertex said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that says a lot...
Click to expand...

Excuse me I do not like musicals

In fact I bet most men don't


----------



## Mertex

Skull Pilot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that says a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me I do not like musicals
> 
> In fact I bet *most men don't*
Click to expand...


That may be....but that doesn't make watching them on the tube the same as watching them live.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mertex said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that says a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me I do not like musicals
> 
> In fact I bet *most men don't*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be....but that doesn't make watching them on the tube the same as watching them live.
Click to expand...

Yeah they suck either way


----------



## NoNukes

SayMyName said:


> I am travelling quite a bit, but home is now Stockholm when not here and there, and definitely not in the states. What is your favorite city in Europe? Expats, it would really be good to hear from you.
> 
> I like it because you can walk everywhere. You actually can live downtown, as does most of the population in this country. Crime is low, and you can walk the streets at 3 in the morning with no problem at all. 60 museums within a 30 minute walking distance. Everyone speaks English better than most Americans we know. Ha! You don't need a car. Cycle and walk paths from and to everywhere along with exercise stations. Almost  every main street in each major neighborhood has a local live play theater. Restaurants galore. Water, did I mention water. You are surrounded by it. Stockholm is the Venice of the north.  Forget what Hannity says, taxes are lower than in the states. Now if I was young again, I might talk about the women...but I won't. *wink*
> 
> What is your base of operation while in Europe, or for you natives, your favorite city in Europe? Readers want to know!


Amsterdam, I am there at least once a year. Going to be there in April for King's Day, the Dutch national holiday, and one of the best parties in the world. I will be celebrating my 65rh birthday.


----------



## Mertex

Skull Pilot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that says a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me I do not like musicals
> 
> In fact I bet *most men don't*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be....but that doesn't make watching them on the tube the same as watching them live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they suck either way
Click to expand...


Well, you don't represent all men........thankfully!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mertex said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really *there's no difference watching a musical live or on the tube* either way they're terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that says a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me I do not like musicals
> 
> In fact I bet *most men don't*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may be....but that doesn't make watching them on the tube the same as watching them live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they suck either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't represent all men........thankfully!
Click to expand...


No just most of them who don't like musicals

Men Don't Go To Broadway: Should We Care?

_Only 32 percent of Broadway theatre goers were men last year._


----------

